# Ancient Egyptian underpants



## Brian G Turner (Dec 10, 2018)

The Ancient Egyptians wore underparts, socks, and leg warmers - if it suited them - with their clothing in general either sewn garments, but more commonly made from a single draped sheet: Ancient Egyptians wore socks, arm warmers and even underwear!

Interesting to see wool come up as a textile used as well.


----------

